
Trump to launch Crackdown on violent Video Games after Mass Shootings - tosh
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/gaming/trump-video-games-toledo-shooting-8chan-el-paso-press-conference-today-a9040066.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Games are not the issue, social media is the issue. As Joe Rogan said: "This
country has a mental health problem disguised as a gun problem and a tyranny
problem disguised as a security problem."
[https://twitter.com/joerogan/status/295534798716407808?lang=...](https://twitter.com/joerogan/status/295534798716407808?lang=en)

------
mrkeen
It is a well-studied fact that games don't cause violence.

But that's irrelevant, because Trump is not going to launch a crackdown on
violent video games. Trump is going to play golf, eat a bunch of cheeseburgers
in bed, then get up early to sit on the toilet and tweet about China.

Is this even an executive branch issue?

